# [App] [Widget] Legal Drinking Age



## someotherguy (Jun 15, 2011)

​
Application and Widget that displays date required for Legal Age of Alcohol Consumption.

Legal Drinking Age widget is a homescreen display of today's required date of birth for current legal age of alcohol consumption.​
Also included is Legal Drinking Age Application that allows user to enter a date of birth to see a person's age and if they are legally allowed to consume alcohol.​
Perfect for Police Officers, bartenders, waiters, gas station attendants, sales clerks and any other profession that is concerned with underage consumption.​
​


----------

